

Ask HN: How can we find a graphics artist to make mobile games with us? - elb0w

Another dev friend and I have been making mobile apps for the past year. We turn them out pretty quick. However we end up making social/utility apps because we lack the skills to draw. We want to make games but are struggling finding a gfx artist that can draw characters/creatures. We do this mostly for fun but would be nice to make a profit. We are trying to find someone in the NY/NJ area. Would like to find someone to just do work with us vs paying a 1 off.<p>Anyone have any suggestions? We are both devs and want to split everything we make evenly with the team.
======
taligent
<http://dribbble.com>

The best graphic designers are on there.

